# Schrauben rosten



## tri4me (9. Mai 2005)

Ist das normal, daß an meinem slayer 05 (vielleicht 500 km) die 6 Schrauben rosten, die am Umlenker sind.

Gibt´s die in Niro oder Titan?


Grüße von tri4me


----------



## @ndy (9. Mai 2005)

Das gleich habe ich auch an meinem Slayer 04.....

Habe mich darueber auch schon geaergert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (9. Mai 2005)

was ist das für ne härte der Schrauben? also bei meim schraubenhändler gibts nicht rostende bis 8.8
Mach am besten mal die dinger raus und leg sie in zitronensäure rein dann löst sich der rost danach mal mit teflon spray einbalsamieren müsste ne weile halten.
Gruß
BgH


----------



## Reflex_fan (10. Mai 2005)

hatte ich auch , ich hab mal bei meinem radhändler nachgefragt und der meinte das  ist nur die oberfläche welche mit einem werkzeug kontakt hatte, was aus anderem material ist und dann entsteht irgendwie korrosion an den berührungsflächen.
hab ich erstmal geglaubt, habe das allerdings an meinem 10 jahren alten blizzard NOCH NIE gehabt, bei keiner schraube.
bei meinem switch sind so ziemlich alle inbusschrauben mit dieser hässlichen rostschicht innen angestäubt 

sauber machen und nagellack drauf hat er mir empfohlen, aber das kanns ja nicht sein ...


----------



## alöx (10. Mai 2005)

Hab ich auch... naja ich kann damit Leben...


----------



## sickgorilla (10. Mai 2005)

Servus,
find ich ja schon etwas beschissen, dass bei einem BIKE >3000 Euronen beschichtete Imbusse/Schrauben eingesetzt werden die anfangen zu rosten! Auch wenn´s nur an der Oberfläche ist...   


Gruss


----------



## switcher (27. Mai 2005)

Ist halt Rocky. Fahre selbst auch ein Switch 02. Habe die Schrauben gleich zu Beginn gewechselt. Zumindest die rosten nicht...


----------



## tri4me (19. Juni 2005)

Wo gibt´s Schrauben zum wechseln.
Die Dinger sehen langsam zu fürchten aus.


----------



## volker k (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Probiert es mal mit einem Bleistift. Hat bei mir auch geholfen. Weil Grafit und so.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Juni 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich auch , ich hab mal bei meinem radhändler nachgefragt und der meinte das  ist nur die oberfläche welche mit einem werkzeug kontakt hatte, was aus anderem material ist und dann entsteht irgendwie korrosion an den berührungsflächen....



Das hat mir der Rösch in München auch erzählt. Kann ich irgendwie nicht so ganz glauben. Gibt's hier keinen Chemiker der uns sagen kann ob das stimmen kann?


----------

